# I just lost my Red Tail Shark today.



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

It was really sad because I have had him for about a year and he was a nice size adult. It was very strange never before have I dealt with a disease like this before. This morning he had stingy white around his fins and could not swim straight and now is dead. The water quality was perfect. He was great yesterday. Very weird. I assume it was a fungus. Well that's another disease that I’ve had. I've lost fish to ich. A domino damsel to velvet and several loaches to bloat now I'm convinced that they are sensitive to bloat. The red tail was a great specimen, too bad. He's the third I've owned. I wish I had a nice pic of him.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Fungus is a secondary infection to wounds. If it has wounds before, it should be treated immediately with Melafix. May I ask pictures of your loaches. Feed them green peas for possible constipation.

As for domino damsel, I'd keep that topic in the marine sections.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

O no I was just talking about my experience with fish disease, those illnesses happened a LONG time ago. I havent' lost a fish for over 2 years. The last time I lost a fish was to a power outage on the fourth of july when a tornado came through here and knocked the power out for 3 days. I was blowing in my tanks with a straw till I passed out. I now have 3 battery opperated air pumps.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crystalclear83 said:


> O no I was just talking about my experience with fish disease, those illnesses happened a LONG time ago. I havent' lost a fish for over 2 years. The last time I lost a fish was to a power outage on the fourth of july when a tornado came through here and knocked the power out for 3 days. I was blowing in my tanks with a straw till I passed out. I now have 3 battery opperated air pumps.


Oh, sorry about that.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel your loss. I, too, lost a prized fish this week. One of my 10" tin foils died. Just to let you and everyone else know that one must pay attention to their tanks daily, if not more, I had a tank have a huge ammonia spike for no apparent reason. The water had been chanbed just 3 days prior and a partial filter cleaning was also done. So late Friday the better half woke me after noticing abnormal behavior. All was well when I went to bed just two hours earlier. I did two major water changes along with a gravel sweep to combat the problem. The last three water checks have shown zero ammonia. That's a good thing.

I guess losing fish from time to time is just a part of the hobby. I do think that it sucks, though.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

herefishy said:


> I guess losing fish from time to time is just a part of the hobby. I do think that it sucks, though.


yea I but I like to delude myself that all my fish will LIVE FOREVER WITH ME!


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

you can have my redtailed shark...he is incredibly beautiful but he's a punk and chases all my other fish away. If he weren't so pretty I would have taken him out a long time ago, lol.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol that was always my reasoning. Mine was a major punk yet nice to look at!


----------

